
Our Job Titles: Developer, Programmer or Software Engineer? - PretzelFisch
https://daedtech.com/our-job-titles-developer-programmer-or-software-engineer
======
commandlinefan
I call myself a programmer, even though my official title is “senior software
architect”. Anything else just feels pretentious.

~~~
socrates666
Huh. I call myself 'digital god'. I think our egos are in different places in
life right now.

------
sunstone
Bitbashers all.

